# 2013 Cruze LS check engine light



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

@obermd double post.
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/198586-2013-cruze-ls-check-engine-light.html


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> @*obermd* double post.
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-gen1-service-issues/198586-2013-cruze-ls-check-engine-light.html


Got it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Hango said:


> P0171


Make sure the oil fill cap and dipstick is seated properly. If either one is leaking air, you'll have problems. That would explain why it happened right after a oil change.

Another possibility is that the PCV died. That's covered by power train warranty. That happens a lot on a Cruze. In that case, I think the oil change was coincidence.


----------



## KyleB (Mar 12, 2017)

Not a Cruze but I had an incident where they dislodged the intake hose from the throttle body when they were taking the air filter cover off. Immediately set a code and made car have very uneven acceleration. There was no airflow past the MAF sensor. 
The moral of the story here is just do a careful examination and make sure everything is buttoned up tight.


----------

